# VW GTI or Mazdaspeed 6



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

A slushie?


----------



## ed325i (Dec 20, 2001)

Dave 330i said:


> A slushie?


DSG. Yeah, but I thought it would be cool to try. I am gadget freak. And yes, it come in handy during rush hour.


----------



## theslik1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Dave 330i said:


> A slushie?


I'm amazed there are still people who don't get that DSG's/SMG's are not "slushies" in any sense of the term. Once again, no torque converter = no slushie. :tsk:

Nice car, by the way. DSG is an excellent choice. Hopefully BMW will get in the game with their next-gen SMG (or whatever they decide to call it).


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Dave 330i said:


> A slushie?


Put it this way: due to this "slushie" DSG in my GTI, if I get the E92 M3 it will be with the so-far-called ZSG.

After 23 years driving only manual cars (13 brand new cars and counting) this DSG is by far the best transmission that I've experienced. And that's on a 200hp, 2.0L Turbo, I-4 engine... I just can't imagine how much better could it be with a 420hp V8 and a redline into the 8000 rpm range.


----------



## ed325i (Dec 20, 2001)

Technic said:


> ... this DSG is by far the best transmission that I've experienced. And that's on a 200hp, 2.0L Turbo, I-4 engine... I just can't imagine how much better could it be with a 420hp V8 and a redline into the 8000 rpm range.


It does take a bit to get used to. I have found myself using the stick to shift instead of the paddles. It just feels more natural.

There is also the added advantage of not having to lift off the throttle when changing gears, and being able to keep the turbo spinning throughout.


----------



## Vornado (Feb 20, 2006)

+1 on DSG not being a slushie. To call it one is ignorant. The traditional manual is going the way of the dodo. I'd be surprised if they are even still around in another 10 years.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

ed325i said:


> It does take a bit to get used to. *I have found myself using the stick to shift instead of the paddles.* It just feels more natural.
> 
> There is also the added advantage of not having to lift off the throttle when changing gears, and being able to keep the turbo spinning throughout.


Me too, especially in turns... I started with the paddles but more and more I find myself tapping the shifter most of the time. :thumbup:

I tried too many times the SMG in different BMW's (the 330i, the 645i and the M3's) and I never got over the "lifting the throttle without a clutch pedal" way of shifting gears without the jerkiness of it. For me the SMG was always half the solution of what it could be; DSG is the full solution, and it seems that BMW finally agrees.


----------



## ed325i (Dec 20, 2001)

Technic said:


> Me too, especially in turns... I started with the paddles but more and more I find myself tapping the shifter most of the time. :thumbup:...


Is it just me, or do you get your thumbs caught between the shift paddle and the steering wheel? Ouch!

BTW, thanks of answering my stereo questions. I am NewGuyInON in the other thread.


----------



## theslik1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Vornado said:


> +1 on DSG not being a slushie. To call it one is ignorant. The traditional manual is going the way of the dodo. I'd be surprised if they are even still around in another 10 years.


I still see the phrase "real men drive stick" bandied about on this forum and others. As a 25 year veteran of manuals, I think the phrase is going to become "slow (and/or old) men drive stick." 

Sorry, but the writing's on the wall for us DIYers and that's not a bad thing. :drive:


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

theslik1 said:


> I still see the phrase "real men drive stick" bandied about on this forum and others. As a 25 year veteran of manuals, I think the phrase is going to become "slow (and/or old) men drive stick."
> 
> Sorry, but the writing's on the wall for us DIYers and that's not a bad thing. :drive:


And I'm sure many will be thrilled when they get rid of the steering wheel. Count me out.

The VW's DSG is really nice though - I'd still take a manual cause I like to shift for myself, and cause it's cheaper.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

ed325i said:


> Is it just me, or do you get your thumbs caught between the shift paddle and the steering wheel? Ouch!
> 
> BTW, thanks of answering my stereo questions. I am NewGuyInON in the other thread.


:thumbup:


----------



## pbm317 (Apr 15, 2004)

Congrats on your GTI! Definitely a big fan of the DSG. For daily I ended up with a Civic Si sedan because of a great deal, but I still find myself checking out GTI's when they roll by.


----------



## ed325i (Dec 20, 2001)

So, it's been almost a month.

A couple of things are bugging me about the GTI. The stereo sucks. I added a small Alpine amp, which helped a bit, but the stereo still sucks. 

The engine noise enhancer is annoying when commuting on the freeway. Yes, VW thought it's a grand idea to have an extra outlet in the air intake tube for an intake noise "amplifier". Below 110 KPH, the noise isn't bad, but having to endure the artificial engine noise, when driving at high speeds, for more than 20 minutes, is a bit much. 

The car is fine around town. As a freeway cruiser though, it lacks in comparison to the E90 or even the E46.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

ed325i said:


> So, it's been almost a month.
> 
> A couple of things are bugging me about the GTI. *2) The stereo sucks.* I added a small Alpine amp, which helped a bit, but the stereo still sucks.
> 
> ...


1) Try replacing the front doors OEM crossovers with 3-way aftermarket crossovers (something like the CDT HD30 adjustable crossovers), that will open up the front stage a lot, even with the OEM speakers.

If replacing the OEM HU is inevitable, just wait a little bit and check the new OEM Nav HU that is coming late this year/early 2008 with touchscreen, 30Gb HDD, DVD, Bluetooth and iPod integration. That unit with your current set up -and maybe the DSP processor module from Alpine- should be more than enough to satisfy you audio-wise.

If I'd known abot this OEM Nav unit I would have waited for it instead of getting the Avic Z2...

2) I bought a $2.39, 1.5" pipe/test plug in Home Depot -seriously, no joke: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2865432 - and plugged that noise pipe for good. You could do that or buy the A3 OEM intake pipe that replaces the noise pipe in the GTI as in plug n' play and eliminates the noise completely.

That noise was making any cell calls intolerable...


----------



## ed325i (Dec 20, 2001)

Technic said:


> ...2) I bought a $2.39, 1.5" pipe/test plug in Home Depot -seriously, no joke: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2865432 - and plugged that noise pipe for good. You could do that or buy the A3 OEM intake pipe that replaces the noise pipe in the GTI as in plug n' play and eliminates the noise completely.
> 
> That noise was making any cell calls intolerable...


I am getting the A3 air pipe installed this Wed.

I think replacement of the HU is inevitable. The poor sound quality driving me nuts. I am waiting until Christmas for the sales.


----------



## 645ilubu (Oct 22, 2004)

ed325i said:


> So, it's been almost a month.
> 
> A couple of things are bugging me about the GTI. The stereo sucks. I added a small Alpine amp, which helped a bit, but the stereo still sucks.
> 
> ...


Ran across this a few weeks ago:

http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5132

Ans: Either replace with the A3 intake or a $5 plug (page 3).

Reading further I see I'm late to the party on this one.


----------



## ed325i (Dec 20, 2001)

Technic said:


> 1) Try replacing the front doors OEM crossovers with 3-way aftermarket crossovers (something like the CDT HD30 adjustable crossovers), that will open up the front stage a lot, even with the OEM speakers...


Where are the OEM front door crossovers? In the doors with the speakers?

Ed


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

ed325i said:


> Where are the OEM front door crossovers? *In the doors with the speakers?*
> Ed


Yes... it is a triangular module bolted to the door metal close to the woofer on each front door. The rear doors component speakers do not have a separate crossover, there is a inline filter built in into the tweeter assembly wired in parallel to the woofer.

That front OEM crossover is sucking all the new amp power that you are feeding to the front speakers.


----------



## ed325i (Dec 20, 2001)

Technic said:


> ...That front OEM crossover is sucking all the new amp power that you are feeding to the front speakers.


Ok. Think it would be a good price / performance upgrade if I change the front speakers and cross overs, but leave the back as is? Thanks.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

ed325i said:


> Ok. Think it would be a good price / performance upgrade if *I change the front speakers and cross overs, but leave the back as is?* Thanks.


Yes, you will get a much better front stage if you replace the front OEM set up for aftermarket with higher performance, adjustable crossovers. Some notes:

- Try to get a front 3-way component set with the smallest crossovers possible, that way you can install them in the doors to minimize wiring. Otherwise you will need to feed new wires thru the doors... not fun at all.

- Unless you get the Rainbow direct replacement VW 3-way component front set, any door woofers will require custom made (MDF or plastic) spacers. You can fit up to an 8" shallow woofer (max depth of 3.5") using up to 2" spacers in the OEM woofer hole mount. OEM woofers are riveted -not screwed- to the door metal. The door cavity itself have to be completely sealed for the proper operation of the side airbags (air pressure sensor trigger switch), so any woofers that you install have to be sealed against the door metal. Any holes left over without screws have to be sealed shut too.

- The best fit is a 8" shallow woofer of 2.5" depth with a 8.5" X 1" MDF spacer.

- The best fit for the 4" midrange is one with a maximum mounting depth of around 1.65" and a small magnet for installation without any door panel modification. There are 4" mid ranges with a slightly oversize magnets that will not fit because they will hit the door metal regardless of depth. The OEM mid ranges are screwed to the door panel.

- The tweeters are 1" and have to be glued to the mounting bracket.

Hope that this helps...


----------

